# Blue screen



## NcRam356 (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a E520 Lenovo Laptop it had Win 7 and I upgraded to Win10 . It was running fine I installed Win 10 not long after it was available. I could not get it to do ant think it was stuck. I have to turn it off. I turned it back on it says bad system configuration. 
I have tried to restore the laptop back to Win7 with the back up CD I made but they are not working. Is there any thing I can do to maybe re install Win 10 I am sure I can't get Win 7 back. 




Thanks
ncram356


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what date did you do the update
have a look at with windows file explorer and see if you have a
windows.old folder

What happens when you try and use the factory reset windows 7 DVDs


----------



## NcRam356 (Nov 29, 2010)

I have tried to do the system restore and I am getting a message Failed coping registry from the restore point
Unspecified error occurred. during system restore (0x800070570). Is there a way to correct this error?


----------



## NcRam356 (Nov 29, 2010)

NcRam356 said:


> I have tried to do the system restore and I am getting a message Failed coping registry from the restore point
> Unspecified error occurred. during system restore (0x800070570). Is there a way to correct this error?


I think I did it around the end of August.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

does the PC work at all ?

if it does try this 
http://www.howtogeek.com/220723/how-to-uninstall-windows-10-and-downgrade-to-windows-7-or-8.1/


----------



## NcRam356 (Nov 29, 2010)

I have no where to put that. I only have a command prompt that has Microsoft Windows (Version 10.0 10240)
X:\Windows \system 32


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I think I did it around the end of August.


 and it was working OK for a few weeks - is that correct

If you have managed to update and it has been working
then you could download the media tool on another working PC and create an ISO (do not use the upgrade option, otherwise you will upgrade that PC) and burn to DVD or USB drive 
https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10
Then take that to the faulty PC
Boot from the DVD or USB and re-install

If you have any data you want to keep , then you should see if you can copy that off before hand.

Its possible UBUNTU may run on the PC - That program will also at least see if the PC will run a system and that tests some of the basic hardware
You should also be able to copy off any data using UBUNTU if the PC is working correctly

As you upgraded to Windows 10 - you may also still have a windows.old folder and that i where a copy of your data will be at the time of the upgrade.

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* UBUNTU Stand Alone DVD *

Note the latest version of UBUNTU needs a DVD to use and boot from

if you only have CDs then you can use an older version, version 10 or 11 from this archive list
http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/

It may be possible to boot from another Operating System
This will at least test the Hardware and also see if you can see the Harddrive and possibly get any of your data off.

If you have another PC with a DVDwriter and spare DVD
Download the ISO http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop

UBUNTU version 14 http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.10/
For almost all PCs. The following ISO 32Bit image will work on most machines with Intel/AMD/etc type processors and almost all computers that run Microsoft Windows, as well as newer Apple Macintosh systems based on Intel processors.
http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.10/ubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386.iso

You can also run from a USB device now - if the Machine supports booting off a USB Stick
http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows

A tutorial is here BUT this is for *version 9 *- so the start up options are slightly different
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...backup-files-from-your-dead-windows-computer/

click on the image "download ubuntu"
Select a location
then begin download
Save the file onto your PC - remember where you saved it - so you can find it again to create the image bootable DVD.

You do *NOT* copy the ISO file onto a DVD - you have to use the ISO to create a bootable DVD
The DVD creator software you have on the PC may have an option to create an image from an ISO

*If not* - use this free program http://www.imgburn.com/ - Choose the option  Write image file to disc 
Be very careful when installing , as imgburn now includes and installs a load of unwanted programs, so make sure you read each page during the installation and decline them ALL
OR
you can use this stand alone ISO Burner to burn the ubuntu onto DVD ftp://terabyteunlimited.com/burncdcc.zip

If you need any help burning these images to disk, see the Image Burning Guide, from the ubuntu website.
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto

When the UBUNTU DVD boots - you will see a screen - with Language on the left panel and two option images labelled

== > Try ubuntu
== > Install ubuntu​You can try Ubuntu without making any changes to your computer, directly from this DVD

Use *"Try ubunto"*  *ONLY*. This option will run from the DVD and *"will not"* install onto your harddrive
*Be careful*, if you do install onto the PC - you will wipe the data and software OFF your hard drive.., you have been warned, *only use the option "try ubuntu"* ​Now you should see a UBUNTU desktop
This at least proves the main parts of the PC are working


NOTE: if you only see a black screen - then this is a known issue, and can be resolved by using the following:-


> On some hardware configurations, you need to set some kernel parameters for ubuntu to boot or work properly. A common one is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot in to a black screen or corrupted splash, acpi_osi= to fix lcd backlight and other problems.
> full details are here
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
> 
> If you press the F6 key, a menu at the bottom will open allowing you to set kernel options with the space bar or enter key. You can close the menu with escape key and resume booting by selecting the option "try ubuntu without installing" (please note that session does allow you to install ubuntu once you found the kernel options cured your problem).


If everything worked OK and you should be on the ubuntu desktop

Version 14.10 
To see the harddrive 
on the left hand side menu 
look for

*System*
_the icon = Picture of a harddrive_
click once

A window will open and show all the files that are on your harddrive

to find all your data files 
*XP* look in "documents and settings" under the user name you had on the PC 
*Vista/Windows 7/windows 8* look in "user" under the user name you had on the PC​
Now if you have a USB flash drive or external harddrive - you should be able to copy your data from the harddrive onto the USB device

Also across the top of the screen are a number of icons, one will look like a segment - click on that icon, and you should see the wireless networks available
If you can use wireless - this again proves wireless is working on the PC

----------------------------------------------------------
Version 14.10

to check the Disk Intergrity 
Beware this utility can wipe all your data off the harddrive - *so proceed with caution, you have been warned*

The top icon is search >>> click on that icon and search for Disk Utility
The Disk Devices are listed >>> click on the main drive
on the right, click on the cog >>> choose "smart data and self-tests"

Here you will see the status of the disk:
how long its been powered on
If the self-test completed OK
and a self-assessment : "threshold not exceeded"
and an overall assessment : "Disk is OK"​
* Start Self-test* - note this takes some time to run 
There are three types of self-tests that a device can execute (all are safe to user data):

short - (runs tests that have a high probability of detecting device problems)
extended - (or Long; a short check with complete disk surface examination)
conveyance - (identifies if damage incurred during transportation of the device)

When you execute these tests, you'll see a progress meter, on the main utility page.


----------



## NcRam356 (Nov 29, 2010)

Sorry I was out of town and didn't have my laptop with me. I was able to get Win 7 back on here but I don't have the wireless working I have downloaded the drives but I still can't get this wireless working.


Thanks
NcRam356


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can we see an xirrus screen shot please 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file to the faulty PC and install the program. 
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply

http://go.pardot.com/l/66982/2015-01-26/2361i
enter you details
Download this file *"DOWNLOAD WI-FI INSPECTOR Vx.xx "*
( the site now appears to allow webbased emails like gmail, hotmail, outlook and yahoo now )

There is also a xirrus gadget, But that does not have all the fuctionality *"DOWNLOAD GADGET Vx.xx *

Alternative links - Use the links below
Do *NOT* use any of the download managers offered - Cnet , just use the direct link below - and click on the download button
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Network-Tools/Network-Monitoring/Xirrus-Wi-Fi-Inspector.shtml
http://download.cnet.com/Xirrus-Wi-Fi-Inspector/3000-18508_4-75758254.html

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
*if you get an error *- You will need to have NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.
On windows 8 - (i do not have windows 8) but, it would appear that, When you first try to run, you may get a message that .net framework is needed, and included in that message is a link to download/install.

Run the program

A user guide is available here 
http://www.xirrus.com/cdn/pdf/xirruswifiinspectorguide1-2-0

post a screen shot of the program running.
if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information.

*post which SSID name is yours, its located in the list, under network "Adapter Name" (1st column) 
*

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better. "A desirable signal level for a robust Wi-Fi connection will be green".
note: the signal level is a negative number, so for example -88 is worst and -40 is better

To post a screen shot of the active window.

*Vista or Windows 7*
you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/how-to-use-the-windows-snipping-tool/

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.


----------



## NcRam356 (Nov 29, 2010)

In have attached the file below was not able to snipe it all.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thats not the screen shot 
what happens with snipping tool ?

Hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file.


----------



## NcRam356 (Nov 29, 2010)

Is it the fie I received or something else you want?


----------



## NcRam356 (Nov 29, 2010)

b


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

lets see an ipconfig /all and also goto device manager and post another screen shot as follows

*------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Device Manager *

Please Post back the results in device manager as requested below

You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the screen shot and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.
If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply

how to access device manager for different windows versions

http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000833.htm

Hold the *Windows* key and press *Pause* key, should now open to allow device manager to be seen, see the menu on the left hand side

on a laptop you may need to use Hold the *Windows* key and press *FN* key + the *pause* key

If the above does not work then 

For Windows 7 or Vista

Click on the Start Orb > In the Start Search box type > *device manager* and then press enter
or
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager​
For Windows 8 , 8.1 or Windows 10

If you happen to be using a keyboard with Windows 8, the quickest way to open Device Manager is via its shortcut on the Power User Menu, accessible by pressing the *WINDOW* key and the *X* key together.
If on a touch screen - have a read here http://pcsupport.about.com/od/windows-8/a/device-manager-windows-8.htm​
Once you are in device manager then navigate to:

*network adapters, click on the + * > post back the devices that are listed under network adapters
are there any yellow *! ? *or a X​
post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window.
For Windows XP
Hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. ​
For windows Vista or Windows 7
you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/how-to-use-the-windows-snipping-tool/​
For Windows 8 , 8.1 , 10
you can use the snipping tool > Open Snipping Tool (From the Windows 8 Start Screen, type "snip" and press enter.
>Press the Esc. key.
>go back to your Windows 8 start screen - Swipe from left or press Window Button
>Press Ctrl+PrntScr button to use Snipping Tool
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/how-to-use-the-windows-snipping-tool/​
To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.

* ipconfig /all *

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 
Note: you will see entries named *Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:* we dont need to see that information - JUST the information above those entries

For Windows 8 or Windows 10
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. 
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/open-an-elevated-command-prompt-in-windows-8/
Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*

Now type *CMD*

Now press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *​
It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## NcRam356 (Nov 29, 2010)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Lenovo-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : nc.rr.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : nc.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F0-DE-F1-7E-26-22
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2606:a000:4461:3900:38ab:a30b:e6ad:3353(Preferred) 
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2606:a000:4461:3900:79cd:b53e:e455:3e8(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::38ab:a30b:e6ad:3353%27(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.11(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, September 20, 2015 11:27:31 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, September 20, 2015 12:27:50 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::21d:d5ff:fe1a:4741%27
192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 468770545
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1C-82-6E-82-68-F7-28-69-2E-0F
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.18.47.61
209.18.47.62
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : CC-AF-78-F1-1B-86
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

*------------------------------------------------------------------------
 How to identify hardware in Device Manager *

right click on the device with a yellow!

from the menu choose
*properties*
Click on the Details Tab
Under the Property - drop down 
Select *hardware ids*
Right click and select all
Then right click again and select copy
Copy and paste that information here

You should see a code *similar* to this

*PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_008A&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34*

please reply with the full code for your device(s)

The portion of the code highlighted in RED is the Vendor ID and the portion highlighted in GREEN is the Device ID. In this example:

PCI\VEN_*8086*&DEV_*008A*&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34

Vendor ID = *8086 *
Device ID = *008A *

Post back those two numbers make sure we know which is vendor ID and which is device ID

These codes can be looked up at this site http://www.pcidatabase.com/

As an example the link for that database tells us that;
Vendor ID code *8086 * is for this vendor - *Intel Corporation*
Device ID code *008A * is for this device - *Intel Centrino Wireless-N1030 *

Unknown Device Identifier enables you to identify the yellow question mark labeled Unknown Devices in Device Manager.
http://www.zhangduo.com/udi.html

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## NcRam356 (Nov 29, 2010)

When I click on properties this is all I see


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you showing an ethernet connection 
are you on the internet with that connection - if so can you right click on the controller and try - update driver


----------



## NcRam356 (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes I have a Internet connection and I went to Lenovo site and downloaded drivers but the tell me they can't connect . I tried update drivers and it says it can't find them


----------



## NcRam356 (Nov 29, 2010)

I think I figured how what might be wrong. I turn on the WIFI and it tells me to take it out of airplane mode. I can't figure out how to do that.


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

Click your action centre, and turn off Flight mode.


----------



## NcRam356 (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't have that option


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

Can you open settings from your action centre to bring up the Settings app? If so, choose Network and Internet. Mine has Wifi, Flight mode, and VPN under it, and inside, the options to click on each, and a few others. Yours may be called something different, like airplane mode, as your wifi suggested.


----------



## NcRam356 (Nov 29, 2010)

I have win 7 it says it is on and to turn off airplane mode but does not give me the option tom turn it of


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

Sorry, brain blip. For some reason I was working in W10. Can you run the network troubleshooter?


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

There's an explanation and a video on this page which may help:

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...indows-7/db7eb2b2-8be1-4a86-92b9-e6b28460576a

The instructions should also be in the manual for your computer.

ETA: the kid waffles a bit, but essentially he's saying go into the mobility centre, and turn the wireless network on and off.


----------



## NcRam356 (Nov 29, 2010)

I did have Win 10 on here that is how I got the blue screen. I had to reload 7 but was missing drivers. I can't fins a way to turn it off


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

Can you bring up the mobility centre?


----------



## NcRam356 (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes but there is no place for me to change it I think it is because I had Win 10 . I might just try and reload that


----------



## NcRam356 (Nov 29, 2010)

Well found out going back to ten will not fix the problem really need to find a way to fix this


----------



## jhayz (Jun 4, 2013)

The pdf manual for the wireless connection of your laptop may help http://www.lenovo.com/shop/americas/content/user_guides/e420_e520_ug_en.pdf

Not sure if your wireless driver is installed correctly, if it's still being flagged as unknown under device manager.


----------



## NcRam356 (Nov 29, 2010)

My laptop never had airplane mode.I got this when I downloaded win 10 now that I went back to win 7 that is still there I have no way to turn it off


----------



## jhayz (Jun 4, 2013)

The only specific wireless feature for your laptop according to the manual are bluetooth, wireless WAN and wireless LAN. See page 40. I would assumed that the downgrade to Windows 7 from Windows 10 is by a OEM recovery disc or a partition.


----------



## NcRam356 (Nov 29, 2010)

I tried to do a clean download and the key I have they told me to contact Lenovo because they installed it. I don't have a disc of win 7


----------



## jhayz (Jun 4, 2013)

NcRam356 said:


> *I was able to get Win 7 back* on here but I don't have the wireless working I have downloaded the drives but I still can't get this wireless working.





NcRam356 said:


> I don't have a disc of win 7


How did you able to reinstall or downgrade to Windows 7?


----------



## NcRam356 (Nov 29, 2010)

Someone put it on for me but it was not for my computer.So I had to down load the drivers


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Please run the MGA Diagnostic Tool and post back the report it creates:
Download *MGADiag* to your desktop.
Double-click on MGADiag.exe to launch the program
Click "Continue"
Ensure that the "Windows" tab is selected (it should be by default).
Click the "Copy" button to copy the MGA Diagnostic Report to the Windows clipboard.
Paste the MGA Diagnostic Report back here in your next reply.


----------



## NcRam356 (Nov 29, 2010)

Here are the results.

Diagnostic Report (1.9.0027.0):

-----------------------------------------

Windows Validation Data-->

Validation Code: 0

Cached Online Validation Code: 0x0

Windows Product Key: *****-*****-MV8MH-98QJM-24367

Windows Product Key Hash: wgci5Gdejx4esg7++zTOe3LWF+4=

Windows Product ID: 00371-OEM-8992671-00437

Windows Product ID Type: 2

Windows License Type: OEM SLP

Windows OS version: 6.1.7601.2.00010100.1.0.048

ID: {FA279280-859A-4E12-B09F-C89F07180DA6}(1)

Is Admin: Yes

TestCab: 0x0

LegitcheckControl ActiveX: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

Product Name: Windows 7 Professional

Architecture: 0x00000009

Build lab: 7601.win7sp1_gdr.150722-0600

TTS Error:

Validation Diagnostic:

Resolution Status: N/A

Vista WgaER Data-->

ThreatID(s): N/A, hr = 0x80070002

Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

Windows XP Notifications Data-->

Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

File Exists: No

Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

WgaTray.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

WgaLogon.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Notifications Data-->

Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGAExec.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGAAddin.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Data-->

Office Status: 109 N/A

OGA Version: N/A, 0x80070002

Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

Office Diagnostics: 025D1FF3-364-80041010_025D1FF3-229-80041010_025D1FF3-230-1_025D1FF3-517-80040154_025D1FF3-237-80040154_025D1FF3-238-2_025D1FF3-244-80070002_025D1FF3-258-3

Browser Data-->

Proxy settings: N/A

User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Win32)

Default Browser: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe

Download signed ActiveX controls: Prompt

Download unsigned ActiveX controls: Disabled

Run ActiveX controls and plug-ins: Allowed

Initialize and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe: Disabled

Allow scripting of Internet Explorer Webbrowser control: Disabled

Active scripting: Allowed

Script ActiveX controls marked as safe for scripting: Allowed

File Scan Data-->

Other data-->

Office Details: <GenuineResults><MachineData><UGUID>{FA279280-859A-4E12-B09F-C89F07180DA6}</UGUID><Version>1.9.0027.0</Version><OS>6.1.7601.2.00010100.1.0.048</OS><Architecture>x64</Architecture><PKey>*****-*****-*****-*****-24367</PKey><PID>00371-OEM-8992671-00437</PID><PIDType>2</PIDType><SID>S-1-5-21-1649790702-1045135147-1845285848</SID><SYSTEM><Manufacturer>LENOVO</Manufacturer><Model>11433FU</Model></SYSTEM><BIOS><Manufacturer>LENOVO</Manufacturer><Version>8HET44WW(1.26)</Version><SMBIOSVersion major="2" minor="6"/><Date>20130807000000.000000+000</Date></BIOS><HWID>F0423107018400FE</HWID><UserLCID>0409</UserLCID><SystemLCID>0409</SystemLCID><TimeZone>Eastern Standard Time(GMT-05:00)</TimeZone><iJoin>0</iJoin><SBID><stat>3</stat><msppid></msppid><name></name><model></model></SBID><OEM><OEMID>LENOVO</OEMID><OEMTableID>TP-8H </OEMTableID></OEM><GANotification/></MachineData><Software><Office><Result>109</Result><Products/><Applications/></Office></Software></GenuineResults>

Spsys.log Content: 0x80070002

Licensing Data-->

Software licensing service version: 6.1.7601.17514

Name: Windows(R) 7, Professional edition

Description: Windows Operating System - Windows(R) 7, OEM_SLP channel

Activation ID: 50e329f7-a5fa-46b2-85fd-f224e5da7764

Application ID: 55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f

Extended PID: 00371-00178-926-700437-02-1033-7601.0000-0582015

Installation ID: 000204488066119866950844214942240506183856803132487123

Processor Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88338

Machine Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88339

Use License URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88341

Product Key Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88340

Partial Product Key: 24367

License Status: Licensed

Remaining Windows rearm count: 3

Trusted time: 9/27/2015 12:11:25 PM

Windows Activation Technologies-->

HrOffline: 0x00000000

HrOnline: 0x00000000

HealthStatus: 0x0000000000000000

Event Time Stamp: 9:19:2015 07:22

ActiveX: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395

Admin Service: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395

HealthStatus Bitmask Output:

HWID Data-->

HWID Hash Current: MAAAAAEAAgABAAEAAAACAAAAAgABAAEA6GFQwQx0KK1c9lbKAC+gsVzDXs68hS5z

OEM Activation 1.0 Data-->

N/A

OEM Activation 2.0 Data-->

BIOS valid for OA 2.0: yes

Windows marker version: 0x20001

OEMID and OEMTableID Consistent: yes

BIOS Information:

ACPI Table Name OEMID Value OEMTableID Value

APIC LENOVO TP-8H

FACP LENOVO TP-8H

HPET LENOVO TP-8H

MCFG LENOVO TP-8H

SLIC LENOVO TP-8H

SSDT LENOVO SataSec

SSDT LENOVO SataSec

SSDT LENOVO SataSec

SSDT LENOVO SataSec

ASF! LENOVO TP-8H

SSDT LENOVO SataSec

SSDT LENOVO SataSec

UEFI PTL COMBUF

UEFI PTL COMBUF

UEFI PTL COMBUF


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

you will need to get in touch with Lenovo about that one. It looks like an invalid key although it is a lenovo key and should work. There are numerous forum reports saying that the slp key won't work when Lenovo insist it should and they the only ones that can sort it out


----------



## NcRam356 (Nov 29, 2010)

If I was able to reinstall Win 7 or Win 10 do you think it would fix it?


----------



## notmuchofanexpert (Sep 19, 2015)

If there's only windows files in ur c drive. ..then simply insert a bootable windows 7 removable disk....format ur drive c ( or the one in which older windows is installed)... install the fresh copy and u r done!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

notmuchofanexpert said:


> If there's only windows files in ur c drive. ..then simply insert a bootable windows 7 removable disk....format ur drive c ( or the one in which older windows is installed)... install the fresh copy and u r done!


Please use proper words that are spelled out when providing assistance here rather than chat/text speak to avoid any confusion. Please refer to the site rules regarding proper posting, as quoted below:


> *Be Polite & Don't Abbreviate*
> We also ask that everyone use proper forum etiquette when posting. This means that you should always be polite and respectful of others and profanity is never appropriate in any shape or form (even if alternate symbols are used in its place). This would also include refraining from using what's commonly referred to as "chat/text speak" (typing "u" instead of "you" or "r" instead of "are", for example) as this can lead to misinterpretation and misunderstanding. Furthermore, to make posts easier to read and understand, please use proper punctuation and capitalization, separate large blocks of text into several smaller paragraphs, limit the use of abbreviations and acronyms as many users are not familiar with them (when in doubt, spell it out) and do not use excessive formatting or type your message in all capital letters as this is considered shouting on the internet.


Thanks for understanding.


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

NcRam356 said:


> If I was able to reinstall Win 7 or Win 10 do you think it would fix it?


I can't imagine it will fix the problem with the Lenovo key dvko1 mentioned if that's what you're talking about. You'll have to speak to Lenovo as dvk01 said.

If you are talking about your original problem, you will have to wait for etaf to stop by the thread again, or one of the other experts, like Terrynet. I have absolutely no idea why the problem would persist through a clean install.

Just so anyone helping knows, you are posting here with this same Lenovo computer? It's able to access the internet still?


----------



## NcRam356 (Nov 29, 2010)

Ok I found out the cd used on my computer to install win 7 was a cd used for another system and the correct drivers were not there. E420 something or E450. Someone not sure who said this system could not go to win 10. Micosoft said I could and it worked for awhile I can get a new cd from Lenovo to install but not sure if I should do that. I will have to pay something for it. Please let me know if I should do that. 



Thanks
NcRam


----------



## NcRam356 (Nov 29, 2010)

Lenovo is sending me a cd so I will use that and see what happens. Also found it that this unit should not go to ten due to different drivers that are not updated as much as others So I will try the disc when I get it and hopefully will be all good Thanks all of you for your help !


----------

